# Sure Scrub Paint?



## JeremyCampbell (Mar 19, 2014)

Used Benj Moore classic Regal for yrs an then I switched over to the Scrub about 6 mo ago and love the coverage and the fact that there is a minimal splatter/ sprinkles from rolling this paint on walls.Price is a plus too.I only have one question about it.In the long run how well does sure scrub last as far as fading,scrubbing ,and durability?Has anyone used the scrub and had a call back from a client with any concerns?Just wondering.I would hate to be useing the scrub and get a call from someone that the product didn't handle well.Thanks.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

According to the Cali rep I talked to yesterday he said it could be scrubbed 1,000 times. Now I'm not sure if it's one spot that can be scrubbed 1,000 times or all the trim. I asked him how they came up with that number and he hesitated for a second or 10 and said lab testing. I would have to say depending on what you use to scrub the paint with and what chemicals you use.

I have not used this yet but will be getting a sample for some cabinet doors and will test the scrubability on them. Maybe not 1,000 times but definitely a lot.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I sure hope it's vastly improved from Calif Super Scrub from the early 90's. That stuff was a magnet for dirt and did not want to wash off very well.

I have it in my first floor living area. 

It did cover well,had a nice soft sheen, but did not perform as advertised.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Sure Scrub is very good. I have used it in many kitchens and bathrooms. It resists burnishing better than old Regal, but how many people really "scrub" their walls? It also comes in a red base, so I like it for that....


----------



## Stonehampaintdept (Jan 10, 2013)

Are you referring to Super Scrub from California? Or something else?







I've just used this in a basement I'm redoing, rolled on fine with a 3/8 super fab FTP. Haven't had any complaints about it here.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Hmmm, that's what I was thinking of, Super Scrub!!


----------



## JeremyCampbell (Mar 19, 2014)

It's actually called sher scrub from sw.Red label can.Maybe its a Midwest thing.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Stonehampaintdept said:


> Are you referring to Super Scrub from California? Or something else?
> View attachment 22913
> 
> I've just used this in a basement I'm redoing, rolled on fine with a 3/8 super fab FTP. Haven't had any complaints about it here.


Knowing Calif, and how they keep improving their products, I would not be surprised if it is far superior to what I used in '95.

I see on their website they refer to it as "Ceramic Waterborne Technology".

I'm not sure when "ceramic technology" was developed, but I did not hear the term until the early 00's.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

cdpainting said:


> According to the Cali rep I talked to yesterday he said it could be scrubbed 1,000 times. Now I'm not sure if it's one spot that can be scrubbed 1,000 times or all the trim. I asked him how they came up with that number and he hesitated for a second or 10 and said lab testing. I would have to say depending on what you use to scrub the paint with and what chemicals you use.
> 
> I have not used this yet but will be getting a sample for some cabinet doors and will test the scrubability on them. Maybe not 1,000 times but definitely a lot.


How badly do you want to know? Is it worth $42 to you?

The American Society for Testing Materials 
ASTM D4213 
Standard Scrub Method for Scrub Resistance of Paints by Abrasion Weight Loss

http://www.astm.org/Standards/D4213.htm


----------



## JeremyCampbell (Mar 19, 2014)

Time will tell


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

JeremyCampbell said:


> Time will tell


 Yep, that is definitely a painter's seat.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Gough said:


> How badly do you want to know? Is it worth $42 to you?
> 
> The American Society for Testing Materials
> ASTM D4213
> ...


I guess bad enough to read the link lol. I have never heard any paint mfg say you can scrub our paint x amount of times. I found it kind of funny when he said that. I should make that our new sales pitch. Use this product and you can scrub it x amount of times.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

cdpainting said:


> I guess bad enough to read the link lol. I have never heard any paint mfg say you can scrub our paint x amount of times. I found it kind of funny when he said that. I should make that our new sales pitch. Use this product and you can scrub it x amount of times.


How about those callbacks after they've scrubbed it only 980 times???


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Gough said:


> How about those callbacks after they've scrubbed it only 980 times???


Easy. You scrubbed it wrong :whistling2:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Gough said:


> How about those callbacks after they've scrubbed it only 980 times???


"This is the first time we've heard of this"


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

daArch said:


> "This is the first time we've heard of this"


After cd's post, I almost replied that they can expect the paint mfg. to take the same approach that the WC companies do....


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

cdpainting said:


> According to the Cali rep I talked to yesterday he said it could be scrubbed 1,000 times. Now I'm not sure if it's one spot that can be scrubbed 1,000 times or all the trim. I asked him how they came up with that number and he hesitated for a second or 10 and said lab testing. I would have to say depending on what you use to scrub the paint with and what chemicals you use.
> 
> I have not used this yet but will be getting a sample for some cabinet doors and will test the scrubability on them. Maybe not 1,000 times but definitely a lot.


Don't bother. While I like SherScrub, it is basically a cost reducing material.

I wouldn't put it on cabinets even in a rental.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I thought it was a commercial product.


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

straight_lines said:


> I thought it was a commercial product.


That's what I use it on. 

This product is better than advertised. Sherwin made a big mistake running this product out. It looks way too good for its price point.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

epretot said:


> Don't bother. While I like SherScrub, it is basically a cost reducing material.
> 
> I wouldn't put it on cabinets even in a rental.


I haven't used it and that's what the rep said would work and is giving us a sample. I didn't know it was low quality. I do like the cabinet coat.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

epretot said:


> That's what I use it on.
> 
> This product is better than advertised. Sherwin made a big mistake running this product out. It looks way too good for its price point.


I am going to ask for some from my rep next time we talk.


----------

